# Honda GXV140 oil leak



## cubsvince (Aug 13, 2011)

Honda lawn mower with a GXV140-135cm engine is leaking oil somewhere out of the bottom when running. Anyone else have any tips On what I need before I tear it down and have to order seals or???


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Lower seal can be replaced without a tear down. You may want to clean everything up real good and then run it to see if you can determine where the leak actually is.


----------

